# Update:Blood just came from her! Shes in labour!!!



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Started a new topic because the other one got a little off topic so you can lock it if you want:

About 17-20 days ago my females got ot of their cage while the boys were out. When I walked in one wast "mating" with the male and the other was just playing by her cage. Anyways didnt think much of it because I thought females had to be in heat to mate and didnt think she was. Anyways shes def prego. Her nipples are very prominent and her tummy is BIG. She been licking her vagina alot and nipping at her stomache alot so I think its very soon. Shes in a 20 gal aquarium with a hut in it right now. So anyways any tips/opinions would be great. If not just stop by to see pics whenever because once the babies are born I will be posting pics everyday. Here are two pics I took of her today(to see more pics of her prego belly look at the oter topic I posted in here).


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Update: Shes due any day now*

Wow! She looks ready to pop!

I love it when you can hear all the little ones eeking and squeaking. So cute!


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Update: Shes due any day now*

EEEEK! I can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Update: Shes due any day now*

Looks ready to pop, for sure.

Read back through all the topics in this forum. You'll find tons of tips...


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Update: Shes due any day now*

Yes she does! I was so worried she was pregnant but now that I know she is for sure I am VERY excited. I honestly have never heard a baby rat lol so I'm excited cuz I keep reading everywhere that their squeeks are cute...I'm very excited. I'll write back on how shes doing later tonight(I have to go babysitt some little boys for a few hours). I have a feeling it will be very soon! So be prepared for lots of pictures of the little cuties!


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Update: Shes due any day now*

I was "talking" to Miss Oreo today and she was standing up against the glass alot so I snuck a few pictures of her. Decided not to bother anymore then that though. 


























WOW look at that belly!!! Her nipples are very prominent. Poor baby. I think tonights gonna be the night!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Update: Shes due any day now*

OMG BIG BELLY! I can't wait for the babies! If they are born today, that would be totally awesome because it's my birthday so... (train of thought just died)
The other rat in the background looks jelous, like, "Hey, how come SHE gets all the attention? Pay attention to meeeeeee!"
Now I'm just being stupid >XD


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Update: Shes due any day now*

I have to add, you are going to keep her separate from the other female aren't you? Just a few days ago, on another forum, a woman let her female have the babies with her cagemate. (we warned her). Auntie decided one of the baby boys was hers and tried to steal him. This leads to a baby not getting nursed and possibly injured. This baby boy lucked out, and the owner removed the Aunt quickly, but not before he had a chunk taken out of his 6 day old ear.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Update: Shes due any day now*



lilspaz68 said:


> I have to add, you are going to keep her separate from the other female aren't you? Just a few days ago, on another forum, a woman let her female have the babies with her cagemate. (we warned her). Auntie decided one of the baby boys was hers and tried to steal him. This leads to a baby not getting nursed and possibly injured. This baby boy lucked out, and the owner removed the Aunt quickly, but not before he had a chunk taken out of his 6 day old ear.



Aw, it's horrible when thngs like that hapen.
I unfortunelty had no other choice but to leave my girls together when Dotty had her babies - I had no idea that Dotty was pregnant until about 2 days before the birth so didnt have the time (or money) to get a seperate cage. Luckily Doris was a very good 'auntie' though and looked after the babies at times. She also tolerated them clmbing all over her and sleeping in the hammock with her, which was SO cute.

I think it's rare to get other females like that tho, but now I know more if I ever brought female rats again and one was pregnant, I'd definitely split the two up.

This has just reminded me of something else. About 3 years ago when i was doing work experience in a pet shop a female rattie had an unexpected litter. The shop assistants didn't know what to do with the babies so waited until the shop owners son came in...and he just picked the babies up out of the mothers nest, shoved them in a tub then into the freezer for snake food  I just didn't know what to say or do.


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Update: Shes due any day now*

Oh dont worry "auntie" was in for a visit when I took that picture :wink: . they are sisters and have always been together so I figured since the bubs werent here yet she could visit for a minute.. But I know that once the bubs are here I cant let them visit in the cage together :? . When I take Miss Oreo out I'll let her and her sis play on my bed or something


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Update: Shes due any day now*

Oh by the way she didnt have her bubs last night  ...I was so expecting it to be last night... this sux because I promised this lady I would babysitt her kids all night tonight so I wont be able to see the bubs when their born(if their born tonight)  ....I wont be back untill tomarow night :x. Oh well next time I'm on I'll be posting pics of the bubs lol  so be prepared...


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

OMG i just saw drops of blood(kinda watery blood) underneath her so I think shes in labour!!! I'm so excited and nervous!!! I thought rats only had babies at night?? Its like 11am...


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Your going to have to post up losts of pictures!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

pictures!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

My girl decided to have hers at 9:30 am when I was vacuuming :roll:


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't know why everyone says they always have them at night. I've experienced all times of the day.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't wait for pictures!

Dotty started having hers at about 1PM, so I guess it's different for everyone.


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

False alarm  .....there was just about 2 drops of blood but since then nothing. But not to worry she seems fine. If she doesnt pop by sunday night I will defiantly call a vet.. But shes either on her 20th, 21st, or 22nd day of her pregnancy so I think she is right on the right track. I really hope/think shes gonna have her bubs tonight so I'll probably be up all night(cant sleep when I'm nervous..lol havent slept at all in 2 1/2 days hehe) so i will post when I see the first bub for sure! When shes finished I'll do a guess on how many cuties there are but wont bother momma for a head count and milk band count untill tomarow so momma and bubs can have some alone bonding time...just as soon as I know the bubs are born safely I'll be able to fall asleep and leave her alone lol...But anyways will try and get some pics of the bubs tomarow night(if they are born tonight) if it doesnt stree momma too much


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww... thanks for the update! I can't wait to see pictures of the babies!


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Just got home and was about to take her to the vet when I found out she had already delivered her babies. Sadly 5 bubs didnt survive even though she was still trying to take care of them(I know its heartbreaking). But she let me remove them from her cage. she literally just looked at me with big sad eyes....  ...Little bubs you will always be in my heart. Have fun at the rainbow bridge ... But one little bub survived this tragic ordeall suprisingly. And boy hes a little talker.. But momma is taking great care of him(or her lol). Right now she is laying next to him feeding him. I took some pics but at the time he didnt have a milk band but he has one now so dont worry I checked. So heres some pics of momma and baby....


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*squeals with cuteness* s/he's so cute!!!!!


im sorry about those other 5 bubs


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Aww why thankies I think hes sooo cute. Momma is being a great momma.

Ya poor bubs... I cried so much today..at least one bub made it..I cant imagine how momma would feel if all the bubs died...


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

we are gonna need like every day picture updates!!!!!


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

oh dont worry your gonna get eveyday pictures and LOTS of them so be prepared for cuteness!!!


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Aww, poor babies, I can't imagine how sad that must have been when you found them.
But yeah, we will most definatly need every day pictures of him!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Aww... I'm so sorry about the babies. Momma must be crushed! I'm glad that one survived, though... I can't wait for pictures of him/her!


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Me and momma were heart broken about the others dying... I'm grateful one survived because momma would just have been so heart broken.. same with me.. it was hard taking the dead bubs out..

I really hope eeper survives


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Eeper didnt make it through the night   ...This is the most horriblest thing that has ever happened to me. 7 babies dead! How could this have happened :x!! Poor momma is just so depressed right now. So I moved her and her sister back into a cage together and shes seeming a bit better. But when I took little eeper away she just looked so sad. I'm crying right now...I just feel so bad. I dont know why little eeper died.... But littler eeper you will always be in my heart. I fell in love with this little guy, now I regret it because my heart is broken...I really thought you were gonna make it...I really thought you had a chance... I wish I could have saved you...I'm sorry I didnt lock your mommas cage that one day so I didnt have to make you, your brothers and sisters, your momma and me suffer. But I loved you for the time I had you...You were a fighter little guy...When I looked at you close I could see you were dark on top and white underneath so I think you were a variegated berkshire just like your mammma...Little eeper you will ALWAYS be in my heart!! I love you little guy,....

I cant believe this...I've been crying all morning....How could I have let this happen? Why did that little eeper have to die?I really thought he had a chance. I kept running to my mom telling her all the cute thing about him and how I really thought he was gonna make it and she just kept telling me not to get my hopes up...dam I wish I didnt get my hopes up...Now my heart feels just broken....Poor little eeper never really got a chance..I dont know what to do I'm just heart broken and I cant imagine how Miss Oreo feels...


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

More often than not, when all bubs pass on, it's due to genetic diseases and things that were "wrong" with them from the start. I hate to say it's "for the best", but in the way that they won't suffer, I supposed it is. It's a hard and sad result of bad genetics.  Try not to blame your self... Nature has a way of making things happen for reasons we never fully know. You did your best. Give the mama lots of TLC, she will mourn. Some extra food goodies will help her replenish what she lots (chicken, eggs, protein stuff). I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## mymilo (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how heartbroken you must be. *virtual hug* At least Eeper and his siblings don't have to suffer anymore. But for Mamma, give her lots o' love and maybe a new toy to get her mind off of it for awhile.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

so sorry to hear this

It is never easy to lose a little one much less several little ones.

As Kimmiekins said, when all go like this it pretty much means there was something wrong with the genetics. I know you are hurting inside right now but you may want to hold onto just a bit of this so that you never ever have to go through it again. Please make sure that there is never any chance for your rats to mix again. It would be so devastating to go through more than once.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

was this her first pregnancy? i seemed to notice that if its there first half the litter seems to die because the mom seems to eather step on them during having them or they die before they are born and she eats them...

lola had my female rat her first litter she had 14... 8 died found one half eaten.. now her 2nd pregnancy she had 16... all survived... i just think it's chalked up how she is mentally as a mother and how many pregnancy's she's had...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

First mom's are very instinctual Charlet. Its not common for first-timers to kill their litter...it can happen but its rare. My firsttimer oops mom had 13, all lived, and she was an excellent mother. Mothers usually only "eat" the young if they are dead, dying or something is wrong with them. The vigorous wriggling and eeps of pinkies brings out an instinctual mothering instinct. Dead, defective, and dying babies don't do this, and hence are taken care of.

I would say health/genetics of the babies are first before a First Mom Issue.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I back up lilspaz on this. It is very rare for rats to eat their young & if they do it is because there is something wrong. First time litters all dying because Mom is inexperienced or negligent is highly unlikely.

Chances are if a litter dies there is something wrong. Mom may have been too young, maybe the parents combined genetics were not compatible, maybe there was a situation of poor health or poor nutrition prior to conception or during pregnancy... in all my years of being around rats, having my own rats & helping others with litters I've never seen anything that would support that simply being a first timer would be the reason a litter didn't make it. I've seen way too many first time Mommies with huge litters & do an exceptional job caring for them.


----------

